# C-section fear



## DiabeticCara (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi, I am new to the site. 

I am 17 weeks pregnant and have had the toughest ride so far. Have had hyperemesis ever since week 6 and it has been traumatic to get through and has left me incredibly weakened (under pre pregnancy weight).

I've been told that it is likely I will have to have an elective C-section at approx weeks 37-39. The thought of this terrifies me!!! I'm not worried about the spinal or the recovery but it is the actual time in theatre I am scared of. I don't know how I will cope mentally with it and am worried I'll panic.

Would be so grateful to hear from anyone who has had a C-section and hear your experiences. 

Cara


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Cara, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about the problems you have been having, I know we have had a member in the past who suffered the same problem. 

Many of our members have had C-Sections, so hopefully they will be along to ease your worries.

p.s. you should now be able to use the Private Messaging system


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello Cara

I had to have an emergency C-section after 18 hours in labour 

It's not so bad, although I have to add that I was getting pretty desperate by then and just wanted it all over even if they had to cut me in half!  Anyway they put a screen up so that you can't see anything when they cut you open, although your partner can be there if they like and will be able to see everything.  It doesn't hurt because of the spinal block but you can feel a bit of pulling, imagine that your tummy is a large handbag and your keys are right at the bottom and you have to rummage around to find them, it feels like that!  You get to see the baby as soon as it comes out though, which is nice.  Getting the baby out only takes a few minutes, sewing you up again takes longer but not a terribly long time, I can't remember exactly how long I was in theatre for.

Recovery is supposedly harder than for a natural birth, but as I've never had one of those I can't comment!  Obviously everything is very sore and tender for a while, if you cough it feels as if everything is going to burst open again, although I think it's highly unlikely that that would happen!  You have to stay in hospital for a few days and can't drive for 6 weeks, also you shouldn't lift anything heavy. Your life is turned upside down anyway with a newborn, and it's so wonderful, exciting and tiring to have your new little one that the discomfort just blends in with everything else and isn't so bad.  Hope that helps


----------



## StephM31 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Cara
I had a planned section 8 months ago and can honestly say I would not hesitate to have another. The fear of the unknown is far worse than the procedure. I normally have to lie down for blood tests so I was terrified before I went down to theatre. The worse part for me was having a cannula in each hand. Before they start they use a ice cold spray to make sure you can't feel anything and I was numb from chest down. It literally took 5 mins,if that, until baby was delivered. After quick check over she was laid on my chest for skin to skin contact. Don't really remember much after that as I had my beautiful little girl in my arms. As you can imagine it is quite uncomfortable for a few days after but felt much better after a week. 
Good luck I hope all goes well x


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 8, 2014)

Dearest Cara. Welcome to the forum. I know how anxious you are and how dreadful and debilitating hyperemisis is. I have been diabetic for 19 years and my main question and fear when diagnosed was could i have a baby. I was 5 weeks pregnant years later after planning my pregnancy and getting a hba1c of 5.1 best i ever did then i was struck down with hyperemisis constant sickness in pregnancy it stopped for me at 21 weeks i was hospitalised for 5 days as i wasn't putting on weight. The diabetic consultant told me that embryos/babies are like little rats, they will feed and when I forced myself to eat when sick i was allowed little trifles! I survived on cheese and very bland food. I was closely monitored as you can imagine and i was given a cesarean. Everyone is different but although i was scared it was over in minutes, out came my healthy perfect little boy albeit he was 10 pound 11!!!! Huge. His dad is tall and a big man but im sure my condition may have contributed to his size. Please don't worry it will all work out xxx


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Cara I had a c-section and it all went well. I had been in labour for 14 hours which was horendous and the relief of an epidural and a painless c-section was easy after the labour. You will be fine, am sorry you have been so ill and I hope things improve for you soon....Tintin


----------



## DiabeticCara (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you so much for the responses so far. Please do keep them coming.

It is helping me so much. I have been so struck with fear that I can't even connect with being pregnant at the moment. It really is fear of the unknown.

xx


----------



## KateR (Aug 8, 2014)

I had a c section years ago and although I felt sore afterwards I soon recovered. Incidentally I was taught to hold myself when I coughed so it didn't hurt.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## stephknits (Aug 10, 2014)

I had c sections with both my girls, the first not planned (don't like the term emergency) on a Sunday morning after staring labour on the Thursday.  That was something of a relief!
The second was planned and was on my wedding anniversary.  The atmosphere was very relaxed and they play whatever music you want usually.  I had champagne in the ward afterwards!  
Whilst not necessarily a choice I would have made the outcomes are great!  
What surprised me most was the amount of people in the operating theatre, I think there were around 8 of them plus me, husband and baby.  
They work very hard to keep the atmosphere light, whilst reassuring you with their professionalism.  
Perhaps you could focus on making up a CD of all your favourite relaxing happy music?
Best of luck.


----------



## Cleo (Aug 12, 2014)

hello and welcome to the forum.

I had an emergency section at 38+1 following a failed induction at 38 weeks.
everything was fine; I was admitted into theatre around 6.50 am and my son was born at 7.13am - not a lot of time in theatre !  

to be honest - although a vaginal birth is more "natural" the thought of that (and a possible episiotomy!) terrified me much more than having a c -section !

you are a type 1 and going through pregnancy - that is MUCH harder than having to go through a c -section - promise ! And if you can, try to focus on the arrival of your little bundle at the end of the process 

good luck xxx


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 12, 2014)

I had a c section 16 years ago to deliver my premature daughter. I had pre-eclampsia from 25 weeks so was very ill by 32 weeks. You are right it is the fear of god unknown that's the worst. I was so terrified I kept throwing up on the day!!!  I had a spinal too and that was actually the worst part of the whole thing for me. You don't feel anything after that. Then before you know it's all over. I was a bit sore for a few days after. When you get up out of bed make sure you're not hunching over because you think it'll be sore on your wound. The best advice given to me by my midwife when getting up was get that chin up!!! If you cough or laugh you should 'hold' yourself so it doesn't hurt. If I was in bed and coughed or laughed it also made it easier to pull my knees up toward my chest. A week after I was laughing at how uptight and scared I'd been about the section. You'll be absolutely fine I bet


----------



## LiseBrown (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi Cara. 

I'm in for my 5th Elective C-Section next week. 

My first was due to my baby being in extended breech position, and she could not be budged. I was booked in for exactly 39 weeks. 

We arrived at hospital at around 7.30am, we were shown to a room where we would return once baby had been born (My hospital no longer puts c sec ladies in private rooms, wards now, but it was private rooms at the time). We dropped our bags off etc and sat down waiting around.....a few emergencies went in first, so out of all 4 (so far!) this was the longest we waited. 

I was visited by people who would be looking after me that day, including the Midwife, she was lovely, did the usual pregnancy observations and checks, chatted with me and made me feel at ease. The anesthetist came to see me, and talked me through his role, he was great and I felt much better after I spoke to him. The surgeon scheduled to perform my c-section also came to see me, and again, I felt much better. 

At 11.20ish am I was told they were ready for me. I was in a hospital gown at this point, with dressing gown on and I walked down to theater with my husband, the midwife I had already met, and a student midwife, we laughed and joked in the lift on the way down, my baby had hiccups and I rested my hand on top of her head which could easily be felt from the outside, right under my ribs!!! and thought how this would be the last time I would feel her hiccupping inside me....

In theater it was all systems go, there were a lot of people, which was probably the only thing that unnerved me, but the local radio was on (I was asked if this was OK) and every member of the team had a job to do, despite it being so busy, it was so organised and so smooth, if that makes sense?

My husband got into scrubs and I had a blood pressure cuff put on my left arm, along with a cannula into my hand, left too, and a finally a pulse monitor on my finger, again left side. This is the side the anesthetist sat.

Next was the spinal, this was probably the most uncomfortable bit, you had to sit, heavily pregnant on the edge of the bed and attempt to lean forwards! It took a few minutes to site correctly but once in, was fine. You are then layed down, and they test thoroughly to make sure you are numb. For me, from the boobs down! Someone puts a catheter in once you are numb, super glam! But you feel nothing. Then the procedure starts. My situation as previously mentioned, was planned, not emergency, and after knife to skin, baby was out in 3 minutes! She was held up for me to see, wrapped and warmed up, and passed straight to husband who was sat on my right. We stared at her, cried, and kissed her whilst I was stitched up. This bit took about 30 mins but you are so engrossed in your baby it doesn't feel it. 

During the whole procedure the anesthetist is very vocal and supportive, if you feel sick, they can add something to your cannula and you instantly feel better. The Midwife was brilliant, held my hand and answered my questions, I asked have they started etc, and she told me what I needed to know. 

After all stitched up I was in recovery room for all of 20 mins, and then back to to my room to spend some time with hubby and baby. 

Yes there was scary moments, and lots of tears, but good ones! But the whole "planned" experience was fabulous and the team around me were a huge part of that. 

I hope this helps you to feel a little better. 

Lise x


----------

